# Real World: Brooklyn



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2009)

Did anyone catch the first episode?
What do you think of this season and the cast?

I like that it's not just going to be a bunch of dumb jocks and slutty, dramatic bimbos getting drunk and sleeping around like it has been the past few seasons.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 13, 2009)

its the same ppl everytime just a few differences from past seasons. lets see u have a...
mormon
gay guy
"aspiring" model/actor chick

but they threw in a military person which isnt new but ppl still wanna see it. the tranny which is funny cause who was she fooling? The tattooed hipster chick is boring. They dont cast ppl, the cast stereo types. Im over it already.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jan 13, 2009)

I won't watch it but I know that while they were filming it a lot of bars wouldn't let them come in because people hate the show so much haha


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I won't watch it but I know that while they were filming it a lot of bars wouldn't let them come in because people hate the show so much haha_

 
It was like that in Denver, too.  A lot of places were like "oh hell no you're not coming in here."  

Before the Denver season they held a casting in my town in Wyoming, and ended up pissing a lot of people off, because they straight up told everyone they wanted a sheltered, racist, homophobic cowboy for the show, and they ended up getting everyone besides that at the casting. So needless to say, no one from that casting made it on the show, heh.

I haven't followed a Real World in about 10 years... it's all the same stuff, just different town, and stupider people.  But that's about all MTV is anymore...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 13, 2009)

I was bored watching it, like, entirely. It's the same as always. 

Except they went back to having only 1 black person LMAO I was surprised last season when they went through like 3 or 4.

The only part that really sparked anything for me was when the military guy was talking to the gay guy about the tranny girl. He was acting like it was his business and like she was obligated to come out and tell everyone about herself. That always pisses me off. That's THEIR business, and their choice of whether they want to talk about it openly or not.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not impressed... seems like a boring season so far.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Did anyone catch the first episode?
What do you think of this season and the cast?

I like that it's not just going to be a bunch of dumb jocks and slutty, dramatic bimbos getting drunk and sleeping around like it has been the past few seasons._

 
I watched it and I like it for the exact reasons you mentioned. It seems like they're going back to the formula that made seasons like NY1, LA and SF popular.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought it was a bit 'blah'. Will try and keep it watching it online though now I'm back in London. I wanna see when the military guy flips out and smashes the table!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2009)

I can see how people would think it's a bit boring. Everyone seems to get a long too well... WE DON'T WANT THAT!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 13, 2009)

I like it a lot lot :3

I hate Ryan, he's so poopy nose pink
I love Katelynn so muchhh <3 and the fitnessman, he's a smart tart :3


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

ryan cracks me up.
his facial expressions, sarcastic commentary. though you can tell he's ready to snap any second.
i think maybe sarah wouldn't be so hoarse if she would shut the f up once in a while. blahblahblahblahblahblahblahbhalhadawefsdf. you can definitely tell she wants to be a therapist. and chet is definitely a very closeted homosexual.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm almost 100% convinced Chet is in the closet and just repressed by his Mormon upbringing. Kinda sad.

When is anything juicy going to start happening?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think Chet is gay at all
D:


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 15, 2009)

Chet is definitely sheltered and curious. He gives me a gay vibe, though.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't watched Real World since Hawaii... I miss Tek.


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm diggin' it so far.


I don't think Chet is gay.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my conclusion on Chet:

At first I didn't think he was gay either. I thought he was just a guy who was probably a bit sheltered and a bit ignorant and that was why he was so caught up in the whole "people think i'm gay" situation. 
And I could relate because for the longest time, people assumed i was a lesbian because of my mannerisms and the way i dressed, to the point where everything i did was to prove the point that i liked guys. so, in my mind, he was just a straight, mormon guy who was into fashion. no big deal.

then i was watching one of the real world dailies where ryan was telling chet that they were going to Chelsea(a predominantly- gay district in new york). You can watch it for yourself. there was a specific moment that instantly screamed out to me :chet likes boys.

as much as he's trying to prove to others that he's straight, its pretty obvious to me that Chet is actually trying to convince himself that he's not gay. He's trying to repress any sorts of feelings or attractions he has to other men by constantly stating how much he likes girls, how he wants to attract girls( by wearing eyeliner), how he likes to dance with girls etc.
He's very insecure about his sexuality.

I personally find this extremely fascinating but very unfortunate. I have a couple of Mormon friends and they tell me that if someone came out as homosexual, they'd be excommunicated from the church.

wow... i wrote a lot. :/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't think he _doesn't_ like guys
I just don't think he's gay.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 19, 2009)

If it doesnt start getting interesting, I wont watch it. I watch shows for the drama and the....stupidity. 

And that guy is deffffffffffinetly gay. No man talks THAT much about a guy's penis size. So you saw a Magnum XL in his dresser, and u go on for 20 minutes about how big his weewee is? Thats...not heterosexual. My boyfriend would NEVER even begin to talk about another man's penis, let alone describe it, and go into detail, and ask questions. Just...the whole vibe about that guy is gay. Fashion, eyeliner, he's way too "done up", he ddint care about being at the gay club, he doesnt seem to care that the other guy is gay, went on for 20 minutes about his penis, etc......

Ur gay. Point blank period. Nobody really attracts me this season. last season was fun. This one seems to suck. I hope someone goes home so someone new and better can come in.


----------



## User35 (Jan 19, 2009)

these peoples lives are ridiculous. I havent watched "real" world since I was like 15...and that was a while ago lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder if there will be any hookups this season?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 20, 2009)

I want a Baya Devon Scott love triangle ;-;

is the pagaent queens name Devon? XD


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2009)

Devyn.

She rubbed me the wrong way in the first episode. I just wanted her to cover up those devices.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 20, 2009)

Devyn and scott would be kinda cute together.
They both look like wrestlers. :/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 22, 2009)

Things look like they're getting pretty interesting next week.

baya is definitely my favorite <3


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 23, 2009)

i havent really watched the real world since vegas, but i caught a few moments of this and was pretty bored.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 26, 2009)

This season a little bit boring... I hope it will get better.


----------

